# ما رأيك فى شركة غازتك؟



## mostafazo (28 سبتمبر 2007)

ما رأيك فى شركة غازتك؟ اريد بعض المعلومات عنها


----------



## محسن شحاتة (2 يوليو 2009)

غازتك احدى شركات قطاع البترول وتعمل فى مجال انشاء وصيانة محطات الغاز الطبيعى وكمان تحوبل السيارات علشان تشتغل غاز وبنزين ليها اكتر من 40 محطة على مستوى الجمهورية ومقرها الرئيسي فى المعادى الجديدة هى شركة كويسة نوعا ما .
يارب اكون قدرت اجوبك


----------



## mohammed el3sawy (20 أغسطس 2010)

الشركة المصرية الدولية لتكنولوجيا الغاز (غازتك) وهي الشركة الرائده في تحويل السيارات بنظام الحقن المتزامن وهي الان تتوسع الي 119 محطة وتم توصيل الغاز الي الصعيد حتي اسوان


----------

